# [fvwm] transset + config thème guly

## yoyo

Gentooistes,

Je m'amuse pas mal en ce moment avec les nouvelles fonctionnalités de xorg, à savoir xcompmgr et transset.

Tout fonctionne plutôt bien et tout ...

MAIS maintenant, je voudrais pouvoir utiliser la (VRAIE) transparence de façon différente suivant mes applis.

Par exemple, je voudrais que mes terms soient transparents même lorsqu'ils sont actifs et que mon navigateur ne soit plus transparent lorsqu'il devient actif.

A priori, c'est à transset que je dois m'adresser mais je ne trouve aucun man et je ne sais pas s'il est possible de lui passer un argument : genre 'transset .75 -e xterm' et hop, il m'ouvre un xterm transparent.

Est-ce possible ?? Et si oui, comment faire ??

Merci à tous.

----------

## gulivert

POur la gestion de la transparence c'est lié à ton WM. C'est lui qui dira si les fenêtres sont transparente ou non durant un déplacement, ou en arrière plan,  ou simplement qu'un appli soit transprente par default.

Donc je ne sais pas quel est ton WM, mais par ex, pour Fvwm deux nouveau modules ont vue le jour y à de ça un petit moment déjà.

L'un sert a mettre toutes applis en arrière plan transprente et lorsqu'elle revienmt en avant plan elle se retrouve sans transprence. Ce module est FvwmFocus que j'ai choppé dans le treads Fvwm de Desktop & Environement.

L'autre modules permet de mettre une transparence par defaut pour telle ou telle appli. Pratique pour tjs avoir sont term en transparence et la vrai cette fois   :Very Happy:   Ce module s'appelle FvwmTransset et je l'ai aussi chopé sur le tread Fvwm de Desktop & Environnement.

Je sais que metacity peut gére la chose, j'avais testé y a deja de ça un petit moment, lorsque je saisissais une fenêtre pour la déplacer elle se mettait transparente. Les menu était aussi transprent. Sinon je sais pas trop quoi d'autre sa faisait car je n'ai pas plus testé que ça, j'utilise que Fvwm......

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A priori, c'est à transset que je dois m'adresser mais je ne trouve aucun man et je ne sais pas s'il est possible de lui passer un argument : genre 'transset .75 -e xterm' et hop, il m'ouvre un xterm transparent. 
> 
> 

 

Pour utiliser transset suivant l'id ou le nom d'une fenetre il faut utiliser un transset patché: http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c

Quoique depuis le temps peut-être que le transset de base fait ça aussi maintenant. 

 Sinon pour le reste je crois que gulivert a tout expliqué (j'ai la flemme de lire son post en entier, mais il parle de FVWM donc il dit forcément quelque chose de bien  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## yesi

...euh non...!

il parle de poissons et de soupe aux oignons.... :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Pour utiliser transset suivant l'id ou le nom d'une fenetre il faut utiliser un transset patché: http://www3.sympatico.ca/davidee/gentoo/mypatches/transSet.c
> 
> 

 

Et comment cela fonctionne ??

Il y a un fichier de config dans lequel on précisent les applis qu'on veut rendre transparentes ?? Ou il faut lancer l'appli avec un argument 'transset' ?? Ou encore, il faut lancer transset avec un argument 'appli' ??

Sinon, j'utilise fluxbox et il est possible de régler la (vraie) transparence des fenêtres en arrière plan, en avant plan, du menu, du slit etc. mais c'est un réglage global (valable pour toutes les fenêtres).

J'ai un peu (même plus que ça d'ailleurs   :Very Happy:  ) utilisé fvwm mais j'ai trop de mal à me passer tes tabs (et les tabs dispos sous fvwm sont vraiment trop laides ...).

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et comment cela fonctionne ??
> 
> Il y a un fichier de config dans lequel on précisent les applis qu'on veut rendre transparentes ?? Ou il faut lancer l'appli avec un argument 'transset' ?? Ou encore, il faut lancer transset avec un argument 'appli' ?? 
> ...

 

 Il faut lancer transset avec en argument l'id de la fenêtre ou le nom. Un truc du genre `transset 0.5 -id <id de la fenêtre>` ou `transset 0.75 -name <nom de l'appli>` ou des trucs du genre. Je sais plus trop la commande exacte, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas utilisé transset (j'ai une ATI  :Sad:  ) Mais à priori ça sert que si t'utilises FVWM.

----------

## gulivert

Je ne sais pas si c'est seulement pour fvwm mais pour ma part je crais un fichier trans.defaults dans mon ~/.fvwm et dans le quel je lui mets ses arguments :

 *Quote:*   

> WM_CLASS:XTerm:0.7 
> 
> WM_CLASS:xchat-2:0.8 
> 
> WM_NAME:Liste de contacts:0.6 
> ...

 

A priori on dirait que c'est uniquement pour Fvwm ....

----------

## Wallalai

Excellent cette nouvelle gulivert.  :Very Happy:   Je viens de me mettre à fvwm et je vais aller tester ces modules...si je m'en sort. Pas de la tarte la config de fvwm.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

Bon, apparemment ça ne fonctionne pas avec fluxbox ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pour le moment ...   :Very Happy: 

J'ai repris ta conf complète gulivert. Je pense que je vais me remettre un peu à fvwm.

J'aurais probablement des questions mais je les poserai sur le thread dédié.

A+ et merci à tous.

----------

## zdra

tant qu'on en parle.... qqn sait où ça en est la transparence dans gnome+metacity ?? Gnome-2.8 semble ne rien changer (contrairement à ce que j'avais entendu avant sa sortie)... faut attendre gnome 2.10 pour avoir un interface préconfigurée à transset et compmgr ??

Problemes:

- les fenetres passent pardessu la barre des tache de gnome

- le titre des fenetre (metacity) est toujours transparent, meme si je fais un "transset 1"

- epiphany se met bien en transparent.... mais il vient de faire rebooter X quand j'ai demandé de réduire la fenetre.

- Parfois des "déchets" cad des zones d'écran qui ne sont pas rafraichie et laisse une trace de la fenetre qui est passé par là

- Ce serait bien un bouton pour regler la transparence d'une fenetre sans devoir lancer un terminal pour faire un transset...

- sans meme activer xcompmgr le déplacement des fenetre se fait bien plus rapidement et fluidement (lol) avec l'extention activée dans X.... mais je remarque que le passage d'un bureau virtuel à un autre est moins fluide, ça clignote un gros coup... sans doutes des mauvaises performances quand il faut rafraichir tout l'écran plutot qu'un petite partie...

[EDIT] meme sans lancer xcompmgr je viens de remarquer d'énormes bug graphique à l'affichage des pages dans epiphany quand l'extention est activée dans les configs de X.

----------

## UB|K

 *zdra wrote:*   

> tant qu'on en parle.... qqn sait où ça en est la transparence dans gnome+metacity ?? Gnome-2.8 semble ne rien changer (contrairement à ce que j'avais entendu avant sa sortie)... faut attendre gnome 2.10 pour avoir un interface préconfigurée à transset et compmgr ??

 

ici  y a un patch pour metacity (2.8.5 mais marche aussi pour 2.8.6) qui est pas trop mal: ajout d'une option "transparent" dans le menu des fenêtres, fenêtres transparentes qd tu les déplaces et réglagle de la transaprence à coups de molette sur la barre de titre des fenêtres.

Tout ça avec xcompmgr et transset puisque les options render et compositor de metacity sont tjs désactivées.

En attendand un vrai support officiel (j'attend de pouvoir par ex donner une transparence par default au terminaux...) c'est un bon début pour les feignasses qui veulent pas mettre les mains dans fvwm!!

----------

## gulivert

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Bon, apparemment ça ne fonctionne pas avec fluxbox ...  
> 
> Pour le moment ...  
> 
> J'ai repris ta conf complète gulivert. Je pense que je vais me remettre un peu à fvwm.
> ...

 

Yoppp, ne pas oublier de patché votre transset avec le patch donné plus haut pour ke cela fonctionne.

Sinon dans le lien de ma signature, si vous aller dans le dossier

```
fvwm/Guli-Simply/modules/
```

Vous trouverez les deux nouveaux modules eux aussi cité plus haut.

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Yoppp, ne pas oublier de patché votre transset avec le patch donné plus haut pour ke cela fonctionne.

 Voila comment j'ai procédé :

Récupération des sources (emerge -f transset)

Décompression/détarrage des sources

Copie du 'transSet.c' donné plus haut dans le répertoire

Exécution du 'make'

Copie du 'transset' généré par le 'make' dans /usr/binJ'ai bon ???

Par contre, lors de la compilation, mes cflags ne semblent pas avoir été pris en compte ...

Y-a-t-il une méthode qui permette d'utiliser emerge ??

Par exemple :'emerge -f transset

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild unpack

cp transSet.c /var/tmp/portage/transset-0.1_pre20040821/work/transset/

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild compile

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild install

ebuild transset-0.1_pre20040821.ebuild cleanÇa à l'air de fonctionner mais je n'en suis pas certain.

Vos avis ???

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon dans le lien de ma signature, si vous aller dans le dossier
> 
> ```
> fvwm/Guli-Simply/modules/
> ```
> ...

 J'avai déja suivi ce lien ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai récupéré le 'Guli-Simply-v1.3.tar.gz' et suivi le 'lisezmoi' et tout a roulé (enfin il me reste à adapter ma config   :Wink:  ).

C'est vraiment cool de ta part de mettre tout ça en commun (.fvwm2rc bien commenté etc.).   :Cool: 

----------

## gulivert

MErci, ben je me suis bien pris la tête à trouvé des thèmes et infos sur Fvwm au moment ou je suis passé dessus, du coup je me suis dit pkoi pas partagé mon thême avec d'autres tout comme d'autres personnes le font aussi.   :Very Happy: 

Mattez ce theme je le trouve magnifique

http://chwombat.net/index.shtml

Et j'avou que ça me fait tjs plaisir de savoir qu'une personne a téléchargé mon thême pour l'utiliser soit tel qu'il est ou soit comme base pour en faire un theme qu'il personalisera  :Very Happy: 

Au cas ou, dans la bordure des fenêtres, à droite, tu as le bouton pour afficher

le menu, juste a gauche de ce bouton, il y a des boutons invisibles qui permettent soit de passer ta fenêtre en tranparence, soit juste d'enlever la transparence. Sinon je vais mettre a jour mon theme ce soir, pas le tar.gz mais les fichiers de config eux même dans le dossier Guli-Simply/

edit : pour le transset et le patch tu as vu juste, pour l'ebuild compilé avec les USE je ne sais pas je connaissais pas la maniclette que tu as effectué, très interessant   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Mattez ce theme je le trouve magnifique
> 
> http://chwombat.net/index.shtml

 Perso, j'aime bien les décos de celui-la  (je préfère les boutons "agrandir/fermer/réduire" à droite) mais impossible de le récupérer ...   :Sad: 

Si l'un d'entre-vous sait où le récupérer (surtout lesdécos des fenêtres) ...

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Au cas ou, dans la bordure des fenêtres, à droite, tu as le bouton pour afficher
> 
> le menu, juste a gauche de ce bouton, il y a des boutons invisibles qui permettent soit de passer ta fenêtre en tranparence, soit juste d'enlever la transparence.

 Cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi ... Quand je clique dessus, un petit sablier apparaît (tant que je ne relâche pas le bouton) mais la fenêtre ne devient pas transparente (j'ai bien sur activé la transparence avec composite).

Aurais-tu une idée du pourquoi ??

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon je vais mettre a jour mon theme ce soir, pas le tar.gz mais les fichiers de config eux même dans le dossier Guli-Simply/

 Peux-tu faire le tar.gz car tu as modifié certains dossiers également (tu les listes dans ton Changelog) ?

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> edit : pour le transset et le patch tu as vu juste, pour l'ebuild compilé avec les USE je ne sais pas je connaissais pas la maniclette que tu as effectué, très interessant  

 Apparemment, l'utilisation de la seconde méthode s'est bien passée et m'a permis d'utiliser mes propres cflags.

----------

## gulivert

Hello

 *Quote:*   

> Perso, j'aime bien les décos de celui-la (je préfère les boutons "agrandir/fermer/réduire" à droite) mais impossible de le récupérer ... Sad
> 
> Si l'un d'entre-vous sait où le récupérer (surtout lesdécos des fenêtres) ...  

 

Heu dsl aucune idée

 *Quote:*   

> Cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi ... Quand je clique dessus, un petit sablier apparaît (tant que je ne relâche pas le bouton) mais la fenêtre ne devient pas transparente (j'ai bien sur activé la transparence avec composite).
> 
> Aurais-tu une idée du pourquoi ?? 

 

Hmm, dans ton ~/theme-fvwm/scripts

Tu as bien les deux scripts nommés settrans2.pl & settrans.pl ??? Ils ont bien les droits pour être executés en t'en que script ???

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Peux-tu faire le tar.gz car tu as modifié certains dossiers également (tu les listes dans ton Changelog) ? 

 

Heu je vais le faire mais pour le moment j'ai plus de reseau sous ma gentoo, et temps que je ne paas réapré le pb ben ... Sinon il vrai que je pourrais ajouter ses news dossiers dans le changelog, chose k je n'ai pas faites pour le moment.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Apparemment, l'utilisation de la seconde méthode s'est bien passée et m'a permis d'utiliser mes propres cflags.

 

Yep, je vais testé ça une fois le réseau de ma gentoo réparé   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Les 2 thèmes sont sympa. 

Je n'ai pas le temps de mettre le tiens gulivert, je dois réviser mon partiel pour demain mais en fin d'aprem tu auras de mes nouvelles  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

J'ai testé ta methode pour emerger transset avec le transset.c et c'est tip top. Ca fontionne du toner ...   :Very Happy: 

Je retiens la methode   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Hmm, dans ton ~/theme-fvwm/scripts
> 
> Tu as bien les deux scripts nommés settrans2.pl & settrans.pl ??? Ils ont bien les droits pour être executés en t'en que script ???

 Affirmatif. Mais je me rends compte que pas mal de choses ne fonctionnent pas (la date et l'heure, le réglage du volume etc.); J'ai rendu tous les fichiers du ~/theme-fvwm/scripts exécutables mais je me dis de plus en plus qu'on n'a peut-être pas la même version de fvwm (j'ai la dernière stable de portage) ou qu'il me manque quleques paquets (comme fvwm-crystal-apps par exemple).

Peux-tu m'en dire plus à ce sujet ??

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Heu je vais le faire mais pour le moment j'ai plus de reseau sous ma gentoo, et temps que je ne paas réapré le pb ben ... Sinon il vrai que je pourrais ajouter ses news dossiers dans le changelog, chose k je n'ai pas faites pour le moment.

 Il n'y a pas d'urgence. Pour le moment j'essaie de comprendre le fonctionnement de fvwm (scripts, menu, modules etc).

Apparemment, la dernière version améliore le module/support des Tabs (ce qui m'intéresse beaucoup) mais on verra cela plus tard.

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai testé ta methode pour emerger transset avec le transset.c et c'est tip top. Ca fontionne du toner ...

 Bien content que cela t'ai servi.   :Smile: 

EDIT : Pour le script 'ShowVolume', l'erreur est :"line 2: osd_cat: command not found". Une idée ??

EDIT2 : Trouvé. Il me manquait le paquet "xosd".  :Mr. Green: 

Par contre, pour les scripts perl, je ne trouve pas ... Quels sont tes USE pour le paquet 'perl' ?? Les miens : "+berkdb -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid (-uclibc)" (en gras, celui que je soupçonne poser problème).

----------

## gulivert

 *Quote:*   

> Affirmatif. Mais je me rends compte que pas mal de choses ne fonctionnent pas (la date et l'heure, le réglage du volume etc.); J'ai rendu tous les fichiers du ~/theme-fvwm/scripts exécutables mais je me dis de plus en plus qu'on n'a peut-être pas la même version de fvwm (j'ai la dernière stable de portage) ou qu'il me manque quleques paquets (comme fvwm-crystal-apps par exemple). 
> 
> Peux-tu m'en dire plus à ce sujet ??

 

Il te faut une version 2.5.xx, pour ma part j'ai la 2.5.12 mais j'ai fait le theme avec la version 2.5.10 anciennement. Sinon, non, pas besoin de Fvwm crystal ou autres choses pour mon thême, par contre pour l'heure, il faut copier un fichier dans /usr/share/fvwm..... Mais la je suis au job, donc je vais matter ce soir et te redis ce qui faut faire exactement.

 *Quote:*   

> Il n'y a pas d'urgence. Pour le moment j'essaie de comprendre le fonctionnement de fvwm (scripts, menu, modules etc). 
> 
> Apparemment, la dernière version améliore le module/support des Tabs (ce qui m'intéresse beaucoup) mais on verra cela plus tard. 

 

Les tabs, c'est koi ???? J'ai vu qu'un module FvwmTab existait ou un truc du genre, mais c'est koi ses tab???

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, pour les scripts perl, je ne trouve pas ... Quels sont tes USE pour le paquet 'perl' ?? Les miens : "+berkdb -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid (-uclibc)" (en gras, celui que je soupçonne poser problème).

 

Je te donne ça ce soir, sinon y a une commande permettant de savoir les use utilisés lors de l'emerge ???? MErci d'avance ...

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Il te faut une version 2.5.xx, pour ma part j'ai la 2.5.12 mais j'ai fait le theme avec la version 2.5.10 anciennement.

 Voici ma version (plus les USEflags utilisés) : 

```
fvwm-2.5.10-r3  -bidi -debug -gnome +gtk +gtk2 +imlib +ncurses +nls -nosm -noxpm +perl +png +readline +rplay +stroke +tcltk +truetype -xinerama

```

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon, non, pas besoin de Fvwm crystal ou autres choses pour mon thême, par contre pour l'heure, il faut copier un fichier dans /usr/share/fvwm..... Mais la je suis au job, donc je vais matter ce soir et te redis ce qui faut faire exactement.

 OK, je patiente ...

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Les tabs, c'est koi ???? J'ai vu qu'un module FvwmTab existait ou un truc du genre, mais c'est koi ses tab???

 C'est la principale raison qui me fait revenir inlassablement vers fluxbox ...  :Wink: 

En fait, c'est la possibilité de pouvoir grouper plusieurs applications dans une même fenêtre : par exemple thunderbird et firefox. Ainsi, les applis se comportent de la même façon (en terme d'affichage) : tu peux envoyer le groupe sur un autre 'bureau', réduire/'iconiser' ta fenêtre (contenant plusieurs applis) en une seule opération etc.

C'est un peu comme les onglets dans mozilla/firefox et pas mal d'éditeurs de texte/code, mais appliqué à la fenêtre.

J'en ai une utilisation intensive et c'est un frein pour moi lorsque je teste d'autre WM ...

Le module FvwmTab reprend ce principe, mais en moins abouti et en (beaucoup) plus moche ... Enfin, dans la version que j'avais testée il y a bientôt 1 an ...

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je te donne ça ce soir, sinon y a une commande permettant de savoir les use utilisés lors de l'emerge ???? MErci d'avance ...

 J'utilise 'emerge -pv lepaquet'; les USEflags ayant changé sont suivis d'une étoile avec la dernière version de portage; il est donc facile de savoir les flags utilisés lors du dernier emerge ...

Sinon, tu peux utiliser 'etcat -u lepaquet' pour voir les USEflags utilisés lors de l'installation (2éme colonne) et les USEflags actuels (1ère colonne) plus une description des USEflags. (etcat fait partie du paquet "gentoolkit").

Enjoy !

----------

## gulivert

Alors pour les use de perl :

```
etcat -u perl

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1 ]

 + + berkdb   : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + gdbm     : Adds support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

 - - ithreads : Enable Perl threads, has some compatibility problems

 - - perlsuid : Enable Perl SUID install. Has some risks associated.

 - - uclibc   : Enable uclibc specific patches and build or link uclibc

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too
```

POur fvwm

```
etcat -u fvwm

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : x11-wm/fvwm-2.5.12 ]

 - - bidi     : Enables bidirectional language support

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + gnome    : Adds GNOME support

 + + gtk      : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

 + + gtk2     : Use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both.

 + + imlib    : Adds support for media-libs/imlib (Image loading and rendering library)

 + + ncurses  : Adds ncurses support (console display library)

 + + nls      : unknown

 - - nosm     : unknown

 - - noxpm    : unknown

 + + perl     : Adds support/bindings for the Perl language.

 + + png      : Adds support for libpng (PNG images)

 + + readline : enables support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that most everyone wants.

 - + rplay    : unknown

 - + stroke   : unknown

 + + tcltk    : Support for Tcl and/or Tk

 + + truetype : Adds support for FreeType and/or FreeType2 fonts

 - - xinerama : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you to stretch your display across multiple monitors

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

```

POur la date :

Ben là, je suis incapable de retrouver ou sont les fichiers FvwmApplet...... dans le system oO

J'ai les yeux dans le *** 

 :Cool: 

C'est bizard j'avais l'impression que c'était dans /usr/lib/fvwm/version ou dans /usr/share/fvwm mais la k dalllll...... En fait j'ai utiliser un des scripts que tu trouveras dans le ~/theme-fvwm/scripts s'appelant FvwmAppletDigitalclock que j'ai placé dans un des deux dossiers cité plus haut. Dsl la je patoge je retrouve pas ces fichiers FvwmApplet dans /usr/... Normalement il existe deja de base un fichier FvwmApplet-DigitalClock

Sinon, le script en question vien charger par la suite par le fichier ~/theme-fvwm/configs/gulidock et c'est la ligne :

 *Quote:*   

> *FvwmGuliDock: (12x5, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow FvwmApplet-DigitalClock `FvwmScript FvwmApplet-DigitalClock 30`)
> 
> 

  qui se charge de charger la chose. Donc j'essayerais de placer le script  FvwmScript-Date dans un voir les deux dossiers citée plus haut en prenant soin de le renommé en FvwmApplet-DigitalClock puis de recharger Fvwm.

le mieux serait que je retrouve ses fichiers pour que je te file le mien..... Dsl pour ses explicatoion plutot foireuse ....

----------

## inode

Pour les adeptes de fluxbox, on peut gerer la transparence par transset comme sur fvwm ? 

(Je ne parle pas au niveau des terms et de la pseudo transparence que j'ai deja)

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> C'est bizard j'avais l'impression que c'était dans /usr/lib/fvwm/version ou dans /usr/share/fvwm mais la k dalllll...... En fait j'ai utiliser un des scripts que tu trouveras dans le ~/theme-fvwm/scripts s'appelant FvwmAppletDigitalclock que j'ai placé dans un des deux dossiers cité plus haut. Dsl la je patoge je retrouve pas ces fichiers FvwmApplet dans /usr/... Normalement il existe deja de base un fichier FvwmApplet-DigitalClock
> 
> Sinon, le script en question vien charger par la suite par le fichier ~/theme-fvwm/configs/gulidock et c'est la ligne :
> 
>  *Quote:*   *FvwmGuliDock: (12x5, Padding 2 0,  Frame 0,  Swallow FvwmApplet-DigitalClock `FvwmScript FvwmApplet-DigitalClock 30`)
> ...

 

Bon, je me suis un peu penché sur le truc et en fait il me manquait quelques ebuild (gamix et xosd par exemple).

Donc maintenant, mon dock fonctionne à peu près (j'ai viré pas mal de trucs inutiles pour moi).

Par contre, je ne comprends pas la syntaxe; Par exemple, chez moi la date s'affiche ainsi "vendredi 03 décembre / 15:33". Cela me convient parfaitement mais (évidemment), je n'arrive pas à :

- Centrer le texte de la date dans la zone du dock prévue à cet effet

- Positionner/Dimensionner cette zone du dock pour qu'elle se place complètement à droite du dock

- Définir la taille de mon dock

Peux-tu m'éclairer là-dessus ??? Je pense que s'est juste un problème de compréhension de la syntaxe ...

Pour en revenir à la transparence, je rencontre un comportement bizarre : à chaque fois que j'ouvre une fenêtre dont la "WM_CLASS" se trouve dans le "trans.defaults", mon curseur se transforme en 'cible' et je dois cliquer sur la fenêtre (même si composite n'est pas démarré) pour qu'elle devienne transparente lorsque composite est démarré. D'ailleurs, si je clique sur une autre fenêtre c'est celle-là qui devient transparente.

Est-ce un comportement normal ??

@inode : fluxbox-0.9.10-r4 gère la vraie transparence ...

----------

## Apsforps

Pour ce qui est du curseur qui se transforme en croix, j'ai le même problème (et oui, encore un qui utilise ton thème gulivert   :Laughing:  ). Et j'ai en plus un autre problème, depuis que j'ai récupéré la nouvelle version sur ton site, mon pager et mes dockbars ne sont plus transparentes (le menu non plus d'ailleurs... bizarre). Mais je pense que c'est peut-être parce que je n'ai pas su récupérer certains des scripts qui semblent avoir disparus du serveur...)

Affaire à suivre  :Razz: 

----------

## gulivert

Hello,

Ben commenssant avec l'heure, perso, j'édite le fichier FvwmApplet-DigitalClock que j'ai cité plus haut et que je suis incapable de retrouvé ... D'ailleur je vais regarder ça demain histoire de te donner des réponce plsu concrète Yoyo.

Dans ce fichier, si tu le trouve avant moi, tu as ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> WindowTitle {FvwmApplet-DigitalClock-date}
> 
> WindowSize  95 12		# Taille
> 
> 

 

Perso c'est sur la taille que je joue, car suivant les polices utilisé, ben le tex peut être trop grand ou trop petit. J'ai régler les valeurs pour que la taille soit jsute la taille pouvant contenir l'heure et la date,  ensuite plus bas dans le fichier tu as deux autres valeurs que tu peux régler, cette fois pour la position du text :

 *Quote:*   

> Property
> 
>  Position 0 0
> 
>  Size 95 12
> ...

 

Je pense que là, c'est plutot clair  :Wink: 

Bon je viens de reetrouvé ce satané fichier, il faut emerger x11-themes/fvwm-themes puis dans /usr/share/fvwm tu trouveras ce fichier digitalclock, enfiiin je le retrouve.

Heu pour la grosseur du dock en lui même, il te faut éditer le fichier

~/thteme-fvwm/configs/start Dans ce fichier tu as cette ligne qui lance le gulidock

 *Quote:*   

> + I Module FvwmButtons -g 615x22-0+0 FvwmGuliDock

 

Pour changer la taille, et la position du dock, c'est les valeurs 615x22 (pour la taille du dock en pixels) et -0-0 pour la position sur l'écran, -0-0 en haut a droite de l'écran, +0-0, en haut a gauche de l'écran, etc...

Et finalement pour transset et le curseur, ce n'est pas normal, il semblerait que votre transset ne soit pas patché pour reconnaitre l'id d'une fenêtre, d'ou la transformation du curseur et du clique obligatoire pour la fenêtre transprente, normalement, tout ce qui est dans le trans.default, met directement en transparence l'appli dès qu'elle est lancé, et ça, sans raller cliqué dessus. Essayer de voir du coté du patch et transset.c

Sinon juste pour testé, essayer de télécharger le bianire que j'ai compilé pour transset, déjà patché, juste pour voir si votre transset est correctement patché.

Vous pouvez le récupérer ici :

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/transset/

Sauvegardez votre bianire actuel : cp /usr/bin/transset /usr/bin/transset-bkp, copiez le mien, chmod a+x sur le nouveau transset, redémarrer vwm et regardez si vous avez toujours le pb du curseur, si c'est ok avec mon transset, il ne vous reste plus qu'a recompilé voitre transset en prennant soin de bien utilisé le transset.c cité plus haut , ou garder le mien.

Pour Yoyo, c'est plutot étrange, car je sais que tu as utilisé le transset.c cité plus haut et moi j'ai recompilé mon transset avec ta méthode et emrerge, du coup il devrait marcher correcte ....

Edit : pour la transprence des menu et du dock, c'est normal, c'est moi qui ai enlevé la transparence depuis la version 1.4 du theme, tu peux la remettre via le fichier couleurs de ma configs  :Wink:   et éditant certain .png dans icons qui serve de font pour les dock etc... Sinon dsl pour la longueru du post oO

----------

## Apsforps

Ok, je vais suivre ton conseil (le fichier couleur est pas disponible non plus sur ton site d'ailleurs) mais j'ai juste une petite question, comment on fait pour retrouver l'id des fenêtres (comme le pager par exemple...)?

----------

## gulivert

Un petit ajout pouvant vous aidez. Pour tester transset avec l'id via la console, suffit de taper cette commande

 *Quote:*   

> transset .7 -id <id in hex or dec>
> 
> ou
> 
> transset .7 -name <name of window>

 

POur connaitre l'ID d'une fenêtre, par ex xwininfo fera très bien l'affaire, sinon suffit d'utilser l'identification de fvwm, avec mon theme suffit de faire clique droit sur une bordure de fenêtre puis identification

Voius trouverez  ses infos ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=210008&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=transset&start=50

----------

## yoyo

Bon, de retour parmis vous ...   :Wink: 

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben commenssant avec l'heure, perso, j'édite le fichier FvwmApplet-DigitalClock
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Je pense que là, c'est plutot clair 

 Bon, je n'a pas trop eu le temps de regarder ce fichier mais je vais m'y mettre.

Par contre, il y a dans ton "theme-fvwm/scripts" un FvwmScript-Date. À quoi sert-il ??

Avec celui-là, j'ai la date complète (jour/mois+heure) alors qu'avec FvwmApplet-DigitalClock je n'ai que l'heure (je regarde ça dès que j'ai 5 minutes).

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Bon je viens de reetrouvé ce satané fichier, il faut emerger x11-themes/fvwm-themes

 Aaaaaah !! Je me doutais bien qu'il me manquait quelque chose ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Heu pour la grosseur du dock en lui même, il te faut éditer le fichier
> 
> ~/thteme-fvwm/configs/start
> 
> [snip]
> ...

  Bizarre, chez moi il est à -0+0, donc si j'ai bien compris en bas à gauche, or il est en haut à droite ...   :Mr. Green: 

Pas grave il est bien là où il est ...

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Et finalement pour transset et le curseur, ce n'est pas normal, il semblerait que votre transset ne soit pas patché pour reconnaitre l'id d'une fenêtre
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Pour Yoyo, c'est plutot étrange, car je sais que tu as utilisé le transset.c cité plus haut et moi j'ai recompilé mon transset avec ta méthode et emrerge

  J'ai creusé dans ce sens et re-patcher mon transset (avec la méthode 'make', donc sans emerge).

Cela à résolu mon problème de 'clique obligatoire' à l'ouverture des fenêtres et mes terms deviennent transparents automatiquement.   :Very Happy: 

Par contre, j'ai toujours ce problème de sablier lorsque je clique sur à gauche du bouton 'menu' (complètement à droite dans la barre de titre).

Je vais essayer de récupérer tes 'settrans.pl' pour voir si le problème n'est pas là.

Sinon, lorsque j'utilise la molette de ma souris sur la barre de titre, je peux modifier la transparence de la fenêtre. Peut-être un début de piste ??  :Smile: 

Sinon, tu pourras mettre ton tar.gz à jour sur ton site ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci

PS : niveau longueur de post, je me débrouille pas mal non plus ...   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gulivert

 *Quote:*   

> Par contre, il y a dans ton "theme-fvwm/scripts" un FvwmScript-Date. À quoi sert-il ??
> 
> Avec celui-là, j'ai la date complète (jour/mois+heure) alors qu'avec FvwmApplet-DigitalClock je n'ai que l'heure (je regarde ça dès que j'ai 5 minutes). 

 

EN fait y en a plusieurs parce que j'ai fait des tests. J'aurais du effacer les fichiers qui ne sont pas utilisé, DSL, je le ferai pour le prochain tar.gz du theme. C'est un "simple" script si tu les regardes de plus près, un des deux invoque date et heure tandis que l'autre que l'heure, et y en a pas un troisieme qu'avec la date?? Le fait de les séparer permet de les afficher a divers endroit dans ton FvwmButton, et non pas seulement uniquement l'un a coté de l'autre. Ex : date dessus l'heure ....

```
 Bizarre, chez moi il est à -0+0, donc si j'ai bien compris en bas à gauche, or il est en haut à droite ... Mr. Green

Pas grave il est bien là où il est ... 
```

Heu cest peut etre belle et bien moi qui mélange. lol mais pas grave du moment que t'as compris le fonctionnement   :Confused: 

Héhé, j'avais bien vu au sujet du transset, pour ton pb des deux boutons en haut a droite de la bordure de fenêtre, hmm, je sais pas trop mis a part le fichier $[fvwm_script_path]/settrans2.pl qui n'est pas executable ???  ($[fvwm_script_path]/settrans.pl est pour la transprence auto des fichiers au cas ou, et le 2 pour le deux bouton dans la bordure de fenetre)

Je vais méditer un peu sur ton pb, si je trouve quelque chose je te fais signe, et inversément, si t'as quelque chose fait moi signe, peut etre que sa vaudrait la peine que je mette une petite faq dans le README si d'autre pb vienne s'ajouter

----------

## [vector]

J'ai un problème avec le transset patché binaire, il retourne l'erreur :

```

transset: error while loading shared libraries: libXdamage.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Effectivement, j'ai la version libXdamage.so.1, j'ai regardé le source, mais je n'y vois pas de référence directe ? (jai Xorg 6.8.0-r1)

----------

## LostControl

Essaie de faire un lien symbolique comme ceci:

```
# pwd

/usr/X11R6/lib

# ln -s libXdamage.so.1.0 libXdamage.so.0

# ll libXdamage.so.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 17 Dec 12 21:14 libXdamage.so.0 -> libXdamage.so.1.0
```

----------

## zdra

Vivement Xorg-6.8.2 ! apparment ça va etre un gros bugfix, j'espere que ça va stabiliser xcompmgr   :Twisted Evil: 

Et puis vivement gnome-2.10 qui integrera j'espere les fonctionnalitées de transparence....

Sinon le bug de metacity qui met les titre des fenetre transparent meme si on lui a rien demandé est corrigé dans la version 2.8.8 qui est en ~x86  :Smile: 

----------

## [vector]

Ca ne marche pas non plus avec le lien symbolique.

----------

## ulric

Merci Gulivert, le script transset.pl e le transSet.c patched marchent bien!

Il y a seulement un peu d'instabilité due à xcompmgr, je pense.

Quelque fois il freeze totalment X et je dois rebooter.

----------

## ulric

@[vector]

J'ai eu ton probleme.

J'ai suivi ça:

```
Récupération des sources (emerge -f transset)

Décompression/détarrage des sources

Copie du 'transSet.c' donné plus haut dans le répertoire

Exécution du 'make'

Copie du 'transset' généré par le 'make' dans /usr/bin
```

car la manipolation de l'emerge pour moi ne marche pas!

----------

## [vector]

Effectivement ça marche mieux (je peux pas le laisser longtemps sinon mon 300Mhz va exploser), mais c'est bizarre que ni le binaire ni le emerge marche (il remarque bien pourtant que le Workdir a changé mais ça change rien).

----------

## Gentree

@yoyo,

plus haut t'as affiché tes USE flags avec stroke, il sert a quoi cela? Je l'ai adopté depuis un autre thread mais je ne sais pas s'il me sert a qqchs.

Merci.

Aussi pour trouver tous les paquets compilés avec un tel flag:

```
equery hasuse 'flag'
```

 HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## marvin rouge

```
grep stroke /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc 

x11-wm/fvwm:stroke - Mouse Gesture support
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> @yoyo,
> 
> plus haut t'as affiché tes USE flags avec stroke, il sert a quoi cela? Je l'ai adopté depuis un autre thread mais je ne sais pas s'il me sert a qqchs.

 

Ben d'après la description du USEflag, c'est le "Mouse Gesture support" de fvwm.

Je n'ai pas trop eu le temps de regarder ça mais cela fonctionne comme le plugin mouse gesture de firefox (que je conseille à tous) : tu peux associer des actions à des déplacements/cliques de souris. Par exemple, un double-clique sur la barre des titres et la fenètre passe en arrière-plan faisant apparaître une des fenètres cachées derrière (je ne sais pas si c'est la config de gulivert qui genère ce comportement ou les mouses gestures mais c'est pour l'exemple   :Wink:   ).

@ gulivert : je suis en pleine bourre en ce moment, et je n'ai pas trop le temps de faire avancer le chmilblick ...   :Confused: 

Désolé ...

EDIT : marvin rouge m'a grillé la politesse   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> EDIT : marvin rouge m'a grillé la politesse  

  oups, j'ai manqué de respect à un vétéran. Vais m'faire lyncher, si ca continue ....  :Razz: 

Pour le click sur la barre de titre, ca peut très bien être indépendant de stroke. Par exemple dans ma config fvwm,  j'ai ca:

```
Mouse 1       T       N   MoveFunc

Mouse 2       T       N   ResizeFunc

Mouse 3       T       N   RaiseLower

Mouse 3     T       M   Menu MenuFvwmWindowOps
```

en clair : bouton 1 sur le titre, tu bouges ta fenêtre (standart, quoi). Bouton 2  (celui à droite), tu fais l'envoie en arrière plan ou en avant plan. Et bouton 3 (celui du milieu) ca permet de faire un resize.

fvwm, c'est bon, mangez-en !

----------

## Gentree

Merci a tous.

Donc d'interet uniquement sur fvwm ?

que je sache, c'est Opera qui a commencer avec cet idée geniale de gestes de souris. Ou moins il me semble qu'ils avaient mis ca dans le ur navigateur il y a 2 ans, circa v6.0 

 :Cool: 

----------

## gulivert

Et voilà Yoyo, j'ai mis à jour mon thême au format .tar.gz au cas ou  :Wink: 

M'as fallu attendre jusqu'au vacances pour finalement mettre à jour tout ce train train  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Et voilà Yoyo, j'ai mis à jour mon thême au format .tar.gz au cas ou 
> 
> M'as fallu attendre jusqu'au vacances pour finalement mettre à jour tout ce train train 

 

YES !!! Merci beaucoup.

En plus fvwm-2.5.12 vient de passer stable !!!

La nouvelle année commence bien.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

À quoi correspond le bouton "Update Gentoo" dans ton Dock (quelle est l'action de 'sysup') ???

Oooops : je viens de le voir dans le répertoire des scripts ... Désolé ...

Par contre, le sudo pour emerge me plaît moyennement. Tu n'as eu aucun problème avec ça ???

----------

## gulivert

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> À quoi correspond le bouton "Update Gentoo" dans ton Dock (quelle est l'action de 'sysup') ???
> 
> Oooops : je viens de le voir dans le répertoire des scripts ... Désolé ...
> 
> Par contre, le sudo pour emerge me plaît moyennement. Tu n'as eu aucun problème avec ça ???

 

Non aucun soucis à déclaré, ni dans les compiles, ni dans l'utilisation des logiciels. Mais si t'as d'autres solutions?

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Non aucun soucis à déclaré, ni dans les compiles, ni dans l'utilisation des logiciels. Mais si t'as d'autres solutions?

 Ben ouvrir un terminal root et exécuter les différentes commandes ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon, je rencontre quelques difficultés avec cette version 1.5 :

- Update Gentoo ne fonctionne pas : c'est peut-être parce que j'ai remplacé ton menu par le mien sans regarder ce qu'il y avait dedans;

quand j'exécute 'sysup' dans une console j'ai comme retour :  *Quote:*   

>    AddToMenu sysup "Update All"      Exec exec /usr/bin/aterm -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge -uD world
> 
>    AddToMenu sysup "[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-completion-20041017-r3 [2004                                                           1017-r1]"      Exec exec /usr/bin/aterm -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=app-shells/bash-completion-20041017-r3"
> 
>    AddToMenu sysup "[ebuild     U ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2 [2.2.9-r1]"      Exec exec /usr/bin/aterm -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2"
> ...

 Est-ce normal ??

- Toujours dans le dock, la fontion 'exit' ne fonctionne pas, mais je pense que le problème vient également du menu ecrasé ...

- Peux-tu me filer ta config pour xosview (police, couleur du fond etc.) car l'affichage par défaut est très moche (police jaune sur fond bleu ...  beurk ! ).

Voila, c'est tout pour l'instant ...  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Yop hello,

 *Quote:*   

> Yoyo
> 
> Ben ouvrir un terminal root et exécuter les différentes commandes ... 

 

Huhuhu, je pensais une manière avec un zoli petit menu   :Cool: 

Effectivement, tes pbs liés au sysup et menu exit viennent belle et bien du fichier menu que tu as écrasé, dans ce nouveau fichier menu, si tu vas tout à la fin, tu verras qu'il y a de nouvelles options, une pour affiché le menu exit quand tu vas pesé sur la touche exit du dock ou si tu fais exit via le menu, les autres options sont pour afficher dans le dock le résultat que t'as console t'as donnée après exécution du script sysup (qui t'as donné le bon résultat) A savoir que si tu cliques Gentoo Update dans le dock, sa va mettre un certain temps (genre 30s) avant d'afficher le menu avec les packages a mettre a jour. En fait cette manière de mettre a jour me plait pas trop, car temps que le menu des update ne s'affiche pas, sa bloque Fvwm  :cry Si tu trouves une solution pour ce pb   :Smile:   sa serait drolement cool   :Wink: 

Pour Xosview, je te file mon .Xdefault ce soir car là suis au boulot   :Confused: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> les autres options sont pour afficher dans le dock le résultat que t'as console t'as donnée après exécution du script sysup (qui t'as donné le bon résultat) A savoir que si tu cliques Gentoo Update dans le dock, sa va mettre un certain temps (genre 30s) avant d'afficher le menu avec les packages a mettre a jour. En fait cette manière de mettre a jour me plait pas trop, car temps que le menu des update ne s'affiche pas, sa bloque Fvwm  :cry Si tu trouves une solution pour ce pb    sa serait drolement cool   

 Ben à part diminuer la priorité du "emerge -uDp world" dans le script (ligne 34), je ne vois pas trop ...

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Pour Xosview, je te file mon .Xdefault ce soir car là suis au boulot  

 OK, je patiente ...   :Wink: 

EDIT : ethereal fonctionne en root mais j'ai des problèmes de droits avec mon user (alors que xosview m'affiche le trafic réseeau sans problème). As-tu une idée de l'origine de se problème ??

----------

## gulivert

Ben pour ethereal, tu va po trop aimer, mais je lance via sudo   :Embarassed:   :Cool: 

En user il ne passe pas non plus pour ma part.

Sinon voici le .Xdefault pour Xosview

 *Quote:*   

> ! ---------[ xosview ] ---------
> 
> xosview*borderwidth: 0
> 
> xosview*foreground: black
> ...

 

Et pour sysup, j'aimerais pas raléger les options, mais trouvé une combine, qui quand le script sysup commence la recherche, au lieu de monopoliser Fvwm, ben que sysup part en tache de fond et libère Fvwm. Sais suis pénible, ma fois c'est la vie   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Ben pour ethereal, tu va po trop aimer, mais je lance via sudo   
> 
> En user il ne passe pas non plus pour ma part.

 Mouais mouais ... Je crois que je vais me passer de ethereal (je n'en est pas vraiment l'utilité).

Merci pour le .Xdefaults, je teste ça de suite.

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Et pour sysup, j'aimerais pas raléger les options, mais trouvé une combine, qui quand le script sysup commence la recherche, au lieu de monopoliser Fvwm, ben que sysup part en tache de fond et libère Fvwm. Sais suis pénible, ma fois c'est la vie  

 Amha, ça n'est pas dans le script mais dans fvwm qu'il faudrait régler cela : comme dans une console tu mets un "&" à la fin de ta ligne de commande et tu récupères la main tout de suite.

Ça doit bien exister dans fvwm ...   :Neutral: 

Sinon, une autre option est de générer le ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache après chaque "emerge sync" avec un petit script bash et ne jamais mettre à jour ce fichier avec "sysup" (sauf pour supprimer les entrées qu'on aura emerger).

Exemple de ligne pour générer le fichier ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache :

```
emerge sync && emerge -uDp world | grep -F [ > ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache
```

(reste un test sur le fichier vide pour ajouter le "0" nécessaire).Je suis nul en perl, je laisse donc cela à d'autres (ou pour plus tard  :Wink:  ).

Ainsi, l'affiche du menu "Update Gentoo" sera "presque" instantané.

Bon, c'est pas l'extase (on est obligé de passer par le menu "Update Gentoo" pour conserver les entrées à jour), mais ça me plaît plus (on évite les "emerge -uDp", inutiles si un "emerge sync" n'a pas été fait).

L'idéal serait d'avoir un script géré directement par emerge qui gère un fichier des mises à jour en attentes ...  :Very Happy: 

EDIT : d'autres scripts plus complet : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248938

----------

## Darkael

Salut les deux amoureux  :Smile: , juste une remarque:

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> faudrait régler cela : comme dans une console tu mets un "&" à la fin de ta ligne de commande et tu récupères la main tout de suite.
> 
> Ça doit bien exister dans fvwm ...  
> 
> 

 

J'ai pas lu tout ce que vous racontez, mais pour faire ce dont tu parles il faut juste écrire "Exec exec nom_de_la_commande".

Sinon, au passage, gulivert y'a quelqu'un qui veut quelque chose de toi ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1948646#1948646

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Salut les deux amoureux  

 JALOUX !!   :Laughing: 

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> J'ai pas lu tout ce que vous racontez, mais pour faire ce dont tu parles il faut juste écrire "Exec exec nom_de_la_commande".

 Ben oui mais c'est pas aussi simple malheureusement (et j'y connais pas grand chose en language fvwm   :Embarassed:  ).

En fait, il s'agit d'un bouton dans le dock : 

```
(11x5, Title(Side) "Update Gentoo", Icon $[fvwm_icon_path]/update.png, ActionOnPress, Action(Mouse 1) `Menu sysup Rectangle +$left+24 0 0m`)
```

qui génère un menu (si j'ai bien tout compris).

Ce menu est généré par : 

```
DestroyMenu sysup

AddToMenu sysup Updates title

+ DynamicPopupAction Function Getsysup

DestroyFunc Getsysup

AddToFunc Getsysup

+ I DestroyMenu recreate sysup

+ I AddToMenu sysup Updates title

+ I Piperead 'echo "`$[fvwm_script_path]/sysup`"'
```

Peut-être qu'en ajoutant un "&" à la fin du echo le problème serait résolu ?! (edit : ça aurait été trop simple ...  :Sad:  )

Mais je pense toujours qu'il serait plus judicieux de générer le fichier de menu uniquement à la fin d'un emerge sync ...

----------

## gulivert

Ben je suis de ton avi Yoyo, il est clair que ça serait plus cool que sysup se mette a jour seulement après un emerge sync, mais perso je suis nul dans les script   :Confused:   J'ai des connaissances de base mais ça va pas plus loin   :Crying or Very sad: 

Mais bon qui ne tente rien n'a rien, la moitier du boulot est deja fait, donc je vais essayer de bidiouiller un peu tous ça ses prochaines semaines, je vous tiens au courant  :Wink: 

Et si une lumière peut ns venir en aide en un éclair, ben ... C'est la bienvenu   :Very Happy: 

Edit : le problème, est que :

Il faut cliquer sur FvwmButton ou il a y le bouton Update Gentoo dans la bare en au à gauche, la sa fait un emerge -uvD world. Dès ce moment là, Fvwm ce bloque littéralement, sauf application deja ouverte sur le bureau ou l'on se trouve actuelement, se sont les seul appli encore accessible. Le reste est complétement gelé, ainsi que toute interaction avec Fvwm.

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Il faut cliquer sur FvwmButton ou il a y le bouton Update Gentoo dans la bare en au à gauche, la sa fait un emerge -uvD world. Dès ce moment là, Fvwm ce bloque littéralement, sauf application deja ouverte sur le bureau ou l'on se trouve actuelement, se sont les seul appli encore accessible. Le reste est complétement gelé, ainsi que toute interaction avec Fvwm.

 D'où l'idée de ne pas faire le "emerge -uDp world" avec sysup mais à la fin d'un emerge sync (avec comme base par exemple la commande que j'ai donnée plus haut).

Sysup servirait alors uniquement à afficher les updates et à les lancer ...

Mais je suis moi aussi nul en script ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

Un embryon de soluce :

Créer un alias : alias esu="emerge sync && emerge -uDp world | grep -F [ > /usr/portage/.updates_cache"  (esu pour emerge sync + update  :Wink:  ).

Commenter les lignes 32 à 40 et la ligne 42 du script "sysup". Faire pointer la variable $cache_file (ligne 20) vers la cible (/usr/portage/.updates_cache).

Créer éventuellement ce fichier ("touch /usr/portage/.updates_cache"  ).

A priori cela devrait être suffisant ... À tester

Il faudrait aussi ajouter dans ce script perl une fonction qui supprime les lignes qui ont été emergées (par le script) dans ce fichier /usr/portage/.updates_cache ...

----------

## gulivert

hmm interessant, merchii   :Razz:   :Razz: 

Je tente t'as maniclette dès que j'ai un peu de temps

----------

## yoyo

Bon, j'ai testé et cela fonctionne pas trop mal ...

Il faut juste autoriser l'écriture du fichier "/usr/portage/.updates_cache" pour que l'utilisateur puisse le nettoyer s'il a été crée avec root ...

Est-ce qu'un utilisateur de perl pourrait nous dire comment faire pour supprimer une ligne dans un fichier texte ??

 *Quote:*   

> if (@updates > 0) {
> 
> 	print "   AddToMenu sysup \"Update All\"";
> 
> 	print "      Exec exec $term sudo /usr/bin/emerge -uD world\n";
> ...

 

À la fin du script, une action sert à "vider complètement le fichier texte":

 *Quote:*   

> print "      Exec exec " . __FILE__ . " clear-cache\n";

 

Comment faire pour l'inclure après le "emerge -uD world ??

----------

## gulivert

Hmmm je vois que  t'as pas chaumé durant ce week-end   :Very Happy: 

Ben perso je suis incapable de faire ce que tu veux en perl, mais je ne pense pas que ça doit être très compliqué. Un peu de lecture et ça devrait le faire. Je vais voir ce soir en rentrant du job si je trouve queque chose. A moin que d'ici là, un personne forte sympathique aura posée la solution   :Smile: 

Sinon, pour le nom du Topic, heu c'est plus vraiement fixer la transparence d'une apli   :Cool:   Mis à part la première page, après c'est plus de la configuration de FVWM, ne devrait-il pas être renomé en conséquence??

Transset + FVWM ou Transset + Guli-Simply : mdr je déconne  :Wink: 

En tout cas merchi de t'être attardé sur ce script, car je sais pas quand je l'aurais fait ....

----------

## Darkael

Salut les deux amoureux, je m'incruste encore dans votre thread  :Very Happy: 

(Attention: ce post est écrit à l'arrache par quelqu'un qui est sur le point de se coucher, et c'est donc surement bourré d'erreurs. Mais sur le principe ça doit être à peu près bon  :Very Happy: )

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce qu'un utilisateur de perl pourrait nous dire comment faire pour supprimer une ligne dans un fichier texte ?? 
> 
> print " AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";
> ...

 

Si tu veux que ça se fasse après l'update, c'est à dire après que l'utilisateur va cliquer sur le menu, alors ça ne sera pas dans le script perl mais dans la commande fvwm qu'il faut rajouter la commande. En fait il faudra modifier comme ça:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> print " AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";
> 
> print " Exec exec $term sudo /usr/bin/emerge \"=$update\"\n && commande_pour_supprimer_la_ligne_correspondante";
> ...

 

Idem pour l'autre... Bon, tu peux toujours te débrouiller pour ensuite revenir au script perl (cf exemple à la fin).

Bon en fait ça marche pas, puisque Exec à ma connaissance ne peut pas prendre directement deux commandes de suite. Il faudra surement faire un truc comme ça à la place:

```

#dans la config FVWM

DestroyFunction UpdateAll

AddToFunction UpdateAll

+ I Exec exec aterm -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge -uD world

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup clear-cache

DestroyFunction Update

AddToFunction Update

+ I Exec exec aterm -e sudo sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=$0"

+ I Exec exec sudo $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup remove $0

```

Ensuite dans le script perl:

```

print " AddToMenu sysup \"Update All\"";

print "Function UpdateAll\n:w"; 

[...]

print " AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";

print "Function Update $update\n"; 

```

Et enfin, au début du script perl, en dessous de la ligne qui a le même début:

```

if (defined $ARGV[0] && defined $ARGV[1] && $ARGV[0] eq "remove") { 

     open(IN,$ARGV[0]) || die $!;

     my @contents = grep { !/^$ARGV[1]/i } <IN>;

     open(OUT,">".$ARGV[0]) || die $!;

     print OUT @contents;

}

```

Normalement ça enlève la bonne ligne, c'est basé sur un truc que j'ai trouvé sur google et mes maigres compétences perliques. Je te conseille de ne pas me faire confiance vu que je n'ai même pas vérifié si ça marche... Enfin bon  :Razz: 

Bon, il est 13h, c'est l'heure d'aller dormir pour moi... Ce soir je testerais ça et je vous dirais si ça marche vraiment ...

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour le nom du Topic, heu c'est plus vraiement fixer la transparence d'une apli    Mis à part la première page, après c'est plus de la configuration de FVWM, ne devrait-il pas être renomé en conséquence??
> 
> Transset + FVWM ou Transset + Guli-Simply : mdr je déconne  

 Je me suis dis exactement la même chose en postant ce matin ... Le pb, c'est qu'il y a déja un thread qui traite de la config de fvwm ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je vais le renommer [fvwm] transset + config thème guly.

@KarnEvil : Et ne peux-t-on pas faire quelque chose comme :

 *Quote:*   

> print " AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";
> 
> print " Exec exec $term sudo /usr/bin/emerge \"=$update\"\n"
> 
> print " Exec exec " . __FILE__ . " clear-cache\n";

 Je ne sais pas si perl attends la fin de l'exécution de chaque ligne pour exécuter la suivante (et si cette commande/syntaxe est correcte) ...

Bon, je renommerai ce thread quand KarnEvil sera de nouveau réveillé, histoire qu'il le retrouve facilement ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Darkael

Bon, finalement je suis pas encore endormi (je viens d'apprendre que demain j'ai un examen sur une matière dont je n'ai aucune idée de quoi elle parle, haha...). Bon, bref:

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @KarnEvil : Et ne peux-t-on pas faire quelque chose comme :
> 
>  *Quote:*   print " AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";
> ...

 

En fait ton erreur est là: ces lignes ne sont pas des commandes perl (enfin, les machins entre guillemets ne sont pas des commandes perl). Ce que ça fait, c'est que ça affiche des lignes de configurations FVWM, qui seront ensuite lues et intégrées à la configuration de FVWM (c'est le principe du Piperead). 

Pour mieux comprendre, lance le script dans un terminal et compare à ce que tu vois dans le script...

Bon, vu que je suis réveillé, faisons une simulation de ce qui se passe quand tu ouvres le menu sysup, après avoir rajouté la ligne que tu as donné plus haut. 

1. Le script est executé. En simulant dans un terminal, ça donne:

```

gael@ubik ~ $ ./sysup

<...>

    AddToMenu sysup "[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1 [2.8.7]"      Exec exec /usr/bin/aterm -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1"

    Exec exec ./sysup clear-cache

<...>

```

2. Ces deux lignes sont lues par le Piperead de  FVWM. 

 En voyant la première ligne FVWM va créer une entrée dans le menu sysup, qui quand on cliquera dessus va déclencher l'emerge de diffutils.

 En voyant la deuxième ligne, qui vient de toi, FVWM va directement effacer le cache! Donc au final, ce qui se passera, c'est que à chaque fois que le menu sysup est ouvert, le cache est effacé! FVWM essaiera même de l'effacer plusieurs fois vu qu'il y a plusieurs lignes comme ça... 

 Bon, je te laisse méditer sur ça...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, je renommerai ce thread quand KarnEvil sera de nouveau réveillé, histoire qu'il le retrouve facilement ...  

 

Bah, aucun problème, de toute façon chaque fois que je viens sur le forum, je fais une recherche à mon nom pour retrouver les topics sur lesquels j'ai posté  :Very Happy: .

----------

## yoyo

J'avais bien compris que les "Exec exec ..." n'étaient pas des commande perl mais je n'arrivai pas à voir ce que c'était exactement; et j'ai opté pour des commandes bash (surtout par cette commande $term sudo /usr/bin/emerge \"=$update\"\n).

Du coup, il me paraissait plus simple de nettoyer le fichier directement à partir du script ...

Mais grâce à toi c'est beaucoup plus clair : en fait, le "print" sert à indiquer à fvwm (par l'intermédiaire du Piperead) la commande à exécuter.

Et donc, ce sont ces commandes (fonctions) qu'il faut modifier pour parvenir au but fixé (nettoyage du fichier texte).

J'ai bon ???

----------

## yoyo

@KarnEvil : Bon, les modifs que tu as données ne fonctionnent pas ...  :Sad: 

Si j'ouvre le menu "Update" et que je clique à côté, il ouvre 2 fenêtres et exécute deux emerges (amha, il fait le "emerge -uD world" et un "emerge \"=$update\"\n").

En plus, au lancement de fvwm il m'ouvre également ces 2 fenêtres (et j'ai un curseur en forme de cible).

Bref, quand tu auras un peu de temps, pourrais-tu vérifier tes scripts stp (moi, je suis larguer méchament) ??

Merci de ton aide (et @Guly également   :Wink:  ).

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @KarnEvil : Bon, les modifs que tu as données ne fonctionnent pas ... 
> 
> 

 

Je t'avais prévenu  :Wink: 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si j'ouvre le menu "Update" et que je clique à côté, il ouvre 2 fenêtres et exécute deux emerges (amha, il fait le "emerge -uD world" et un "emerge \"=$update\"\n").
> 
> En plus, au lancement de fvwm il m'ouvre également ces 2 fenêtres (et j'ai un curseur en forme de cible).
> ...

 

Ok, je jetterais un coup d'oeil quand j'aurais le temps.

----------

## Darkael

Bon y'avait bien des erreurs... Certaines un peu bêtes d'ailleurs  :Razz:   Voici une correction:

```

#config FVWM

DestroyFunc SysupUpdateAll

AddToFunc SysupUpdateAll

+ I Exec exec $0 -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge -uD world

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup clear-cache

DestroyFunc SysupUpdate

AddToFunc SysupUpdate

+ I Exec exec $0 -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=$1"

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup remove $1 

```

```

#Script Perl

#Petite modif: Il faut virer le -e ici

my $term = "/usr/bin/aterm"

#ensuite

if (defined $ARGV[0] && $ARGV[0] eq "clear-cache") { `echo -n > $cache_file`; exit(0); }

if (defined $ARGV[0] && defined $ARGV[1] && $ARGV[0] eq "remove") {

     open(IN,$cache_file) || die $!;

     my @contents = grep { !/$ARGV[1]/i } <IN>;

     open(OUT,">".$cache_file) || die $!;

     print OUT @contents;

     exit(0);

} 

#plus loin 

        print "   AddToMenu sysup \"Update All\"";

        print "      Function SysupUpdateAll $term\n";

#encore plus loin

              print "   AddToMenu sysup \"$_\"";

              print "      Function SysupUpdate $term $update\n";

```

Bon, ça fait bien le résultat désiré chez moi, mais il y un petit problème: les modif sur le cache sont faites immédiatement, et n'attendent pas la fin de l'emerge. Par exemple, si je fais un Update All, il lance l'emerge -uD world, et il efface directement le fichier cache, sans attendre la fin de l'emerge -uD world. Je sais pas trop si ça gène?

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Bon, ça fait bien le résultat désiré chez moi, mais il y un petit problème: les modif sur le cache sont faites immédiatement, et n'attendent pas la fin de l'emerge. Par exemple, si je fais un Update All, il lance l'emerge -uD world, et il efface directement le fichier cache, sans attendre la fin de l'emerge -uD world. Je sais pas trop si ça gène?

 Nickel !!!

Ça fonctionne plutôt bien. C'est vrai qu'il pourrait attendre la fin de l'update (ou tester s'il n'y a pas eu d'erreurs) avant de mettre la liste à jour mais c'est déja bien comme ça.

J'ai un problème avec les dernières nitro-sources (impossible de récupérer les patchs) : du coup ils ne sont plus dans la liste (jusqu'au prochain "emerge sync"); du coup, je ne suis plus tenté de jouer avec l'ebuild et je vais pouvoir me remettre au taf'.

Merci KarnEvil !!!

PS : un truc qui serait également sympa, c'est lorsqu'on fait le "Update All" que le "emerge -uD world" ne soit pas recalculé mais qu'il se contente d'emerger les lignes du fichier cache les unes après les autres, ça serait plus rapide.

----------

## gulivert

Hello, ben les gars chapeau .....   :Very Happy: 

J'ai pas eu le temps de tester tous ça mais je vais "essayer" de le faire ce soir. Sinon Yoyo, pour le update all, au lieu de lancer la commande emerge -uD world, faudrait pas plutot faire un mini script lisant le fichier cache, puis faisant un emerge -u des valeur tiré du fichier cache?? Maitnenant j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé comment été écrit ce fichier, et la peut pas ma station au job est sous ******* (cencuré) 

KarnEvil, merchi bcp pour ton aide, sans toi je sais po ce qu'on aurait fait   :Razz: 

Justement peut etre qu'on aurait rien fait ou tenté désespérement de faire un script et se rendre conte au final qu'on est que des sous m**** dans le scripting (je parle pour moi   :Cool:   )

----------

## Darkael

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai pas eu le temps de tester tous ça mais je vais "essayer" de le faire ce soir. Sinon Yoyo, pour le update all, au lieu de lancer la commande emerge -uD world, faudrait pas plutot faire un mini script lisant le fichier cache, puis faisant un emerge -u des valeur tiré du fichier cache?? Maitnenant j'avoue ne pas avoir regardé comment été écrit ce fichier, et la peut pas ma station au job est sous ******* (cencuré) 
> 
> 

 

Ouais c'est une bonne idée, et aussi foutre la suppression du fichier cache à la fin de ce même script, ça résoudrait le problème au-dessus. J'ai pas le temps de le faire en ce moment (exams de m*rde), peut-être après-demain.

 *guli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> KarnEvil, merchi bcp pour ton aide, sans toi je sais po ce qu'on aurait fait  
> 
> 

 

De rien, entre fans de FVWM faut bien s'entraider  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gulivert

Ben c'est trop de la graille ce perl   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Enfin bref, juste une petite question, lorsque le cache est vide, et qu'on va sur "Update Gentoo", chez vs le term se lance pour faire l'emerge -uDp world ???

Car chez moi pas de term qui se lance et temps qu'emerge n'a pas fini je n'ai pas la main sur Fvwm, en clair il bloque, par contre une fois le cache constitué, no soucis, le menu vient en peut de temps, et le cache ne s'efface pas. 

A voir ton script j'ai l'impression qui devrait ouvrir le term pour faire 

sudo emerge -uDp world ou plutot dans la config + I Exec exec $0 -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=$1"

Certainement du faire une erreur dans le script perl, mais vois po ou   :Shocked:  . Je précise j'ai cassé mes lunettes :'( Enfin bref je vais taté un peu.

Sinon j'ai du mal à saisir comment d'ou sont créé les variable $0 et $1 La aussi j'ai les yeux dans le *** ? C'est à ce niveau là 

 *Quote:*   

> if (@updates > 0) {
> 
> 	print "   AddToMenu sysup \"Update All\"";
> 
>         print "      Function SysupUpdateAll $term\n";	
> ...

  ???

----------

## gulivert

Bon je me suis pris un peu la tête avec toutes ses choses et j'en suis arrivé à ça finalement :

Le menu, pour ma config dans theme-fvwm/configs/menu:

```
DestroyMenu MenuGentooUpdate

AddToMenu MenuGentooUpdate "= Updates =" title

+   "Emerge sync"                  Function sync2

+   "Upgrade cache"                  Exec exec sudo emerge -up world > ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache

+   ""                        Nop

+   "View Updates"                  Popup sysup

+   ""                        Nop

+   "Clear Cache"                  Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup clear-cache

DestroyFunc sync2

AddToFunc sync2

+ I Exec exec sudo emerge sync

+ I sync

DestroyMenu sysup

AddToMenu sysup Updates title

+ DynamicPopupAction Function Getsysup

DestroyFunc SysupUpdateAll

AddToFunc SysupUpdateAll

+ I Exec exec $0 -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge -uD world

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup clear-cache

DestroyFunc SysupUpdate

AddToFunc SysupUpdate

+ I Exec exec $0 -e sudo /usr/bin/emerge "=$1"

+ I Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup remove $1 

DestroyFunc Getsysup

AddToFunc Getsysup

+ I DestroyMenu recreate sysup

+ I AddToMenu sysup Updates title

+ I Piperead 'echo "`$[fvwm_script_path]/sysup`"'

DestroyFunc sync

AddToFunc sync

+ I DestroyModuleConfig sync: *

+ I *sync: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:pixelsize=10:minspace=True" 

+ I *sync: ButtonFont "xft:Verdona:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=True" 

+ I *sync: Colorset 33

+ I *sync: ItemColorset 34

+ I *sync: Line center

+ I *sync: Text "Emerge sync terminé"

+ I *sync: Line center

+ I *sync: Line center

+ I *sync: Button quit "   Ok   " ^M

+ I *sync: Command Nop

+ I *sync: Line center

+ I Module FvwmForm sync

```

Pour le script j'ai repris les améliorations de KarnEvil et j'ai enlevé ses lignes dans le fichier, une vers le milieu et l'autre à la fin du fichier :

```
updates = `/usr/bin/emerge -uDp world`;

print "   AddToMenu sysup \"Clear Cache\"";
```

Un problème intervient, après le emrege sync, qui se fait de manière transparente, j'aimerais qu'une fenêtre popup s'affiche à l'écran pour avertir l'utilisateur que l'emerge sync est terminé, hors avec la config que j'ai là, le popup s'affiche quand l'emerge sync commence. Y a t'il un moyen de générer une commande à la fin d'une autre sous fvwm, comme le fait bash : cd ~/ && ls -l  par ex oO

De plus je ne pense pas que le script sysup soit des plus optimisé car je pense que des lignes sont en trop maintenant. N'y comprenant pas grand chose dans ce script ....   :Arrow: 

Dsl pour la longueur du post   :Rolling Eyes: 

Edit : pour que la config soit plus parlante ça donne ça : 

http://www.clan-hash.com/~guli/fvwm/Screenshots/fvwm20050116.jpg

----------

## gulivert

Bon j'ai trouvé une astuce à mon problème, utiliser FvwmCommand 

Voici comme je me suis pris

Dabord, le Menu Fvwm

```
DestroyMenu MenuGentooUpdate

AddToMenu MenuGentooUpdate "= Tools =" title

+   "Emerge sync"                  Exec exec sudo $[fvwm_script_path]/sync

+   "Upgrade cache"                  Exec exec sudo $[fvwm_script_path]/cache

+   "Install packages"                  Exec exec sudo porthole

+   ""                        Nop

+   "Updates"                     Popup sysup

+   ""                        Nop

+   "Clear Cache"                  Exec exec $[fvwm_script_path]/sysup clear-cache

```

Le script sync

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge sync && FvwmCommand "Function sync"
```

et le script cache

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge -up world > ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache && FvwmCommand "Function cache"
```

Ne pas oublier de charger le modul FvwmCommandS

```
+ I Module FvwmCommandS

```

Et vloi, c'est certainement pas le plus estétique et le plus adapté à Fvwm mais ça fontionne bien   :Very Happy:   De plus tout se passe de manière transparente et ne bloque pas Fvwm lors d'un emerge syn ou -up. A la fin du emerge sync ou -up une fenêtre popup apprait avertissant l'utilisateur que la commande est terminée

Edit : reste plus qu'à intergrer une vérification pour la mise en cache qui peut echouer cause de pacquet masquer par ex, si c'est le cas, pour le moment rien averti l'utilisateur qui a eu une merde lors du emerge -up world, la function doit etre plutot symple à programmer, simplement vérifier que le fichier .uzpdates_cache soit rempli par un petit if .... dans le script, je m'attarderais plus tard sur ce soucis, a l'heure actuel sa me plait telle quel deja.

----------

## yoyo

Testé et approuvé !   :Wink: 

Par contre, j'ai mis un alias dan mon .zshrc et viré les "sudo" dans le menu.

Je n'ai pas porthole (j'ai donc commenté la ligne dans le menu) : vos avis ?? C'est vraiment utile ??

Dernier point, j'ai un petit peu modifié le fichier script "cache" :

```
#!/bin/bash

emerge -uDp world | grep -F [ > ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache && FvwmCommand "Function cache"
```

J'ai ajouté l'option "D" car j'aime bien voir toutes les mises à jour à faire.

Le "grep" permet de supprimer tout ce qui ne correspond pas aux paquets (comme "calculating world dependencies" etc.) donc d'avoir un fichier .upgrade_cache plus simple.

Dernier point, tu ne fournis pas FvwmCommand "Function cache" : a priori, c'est le même que pour sync : une boîte de dialogue avce un bouton "OK" à la fin de l'exécution du script.

En tout cas, merci pour le boulot réalisé.

----------

## gulivert

Merci pour la petite amélioration du script cache, sinon voici la Function cache

```
DestroyFunc cache

AddToFunc cache

+ I DestroyModuleConfig cache: * 

+ I *cache: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:pixelsize=10:minspace=True" 

+ I *cache: ButtonFont "xft:Verdona:bold:pixelsize=10:minspace=True" 

+ I *cache: Colorset 33 

+ I *cache: ItemColorset 34 

+ I *cache: Line center 

+ I *cache: Text "Upgrade cache terminé !" 

+ I *cache: Line center 

+ I *cache: Line center 

+ I *cache: Button quit "   Ok   " ^M 

+ I *cache: Command Nop 

+ I *cache: Line center 

+ I Module FvwmForm cache

```

Sinon question, c'st koi ce fichier .zshrc ???

 *Quote:*   

> Yoy à écrit:
> 
> Je n'ai pas porthole (j'ai donc commenté la ligne dans le menu) : vos avis ?? C'est vraiment utile ??

 

Franchement non, ce n'est pas indispenssable mais c'est pratique, petit logiciel en GTK permettant  d'installer des logiciels, d'en effacer ou simplement de mettre a jour(fontion k je préfère pas utiliser via ce logiciel). Perso je trouve plutot sympa au lieu de tjs tout se taper les install via la console   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Merci pour la petite amélioration du script cache, sinon voici la Function cache

 Exactement ce que j'avais mis (même le texte d'annonce de fin d'update) !

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Sinon question, c'st koi ce fichier .zshrc ???

 Ben, c'est l'équivalent du .bashrc pour l'interpréteur de commande zsh ...

Pour porthole, je vais peut-être le tester (mais j'aime pas trop les guis qui touchent à mon arbre, surtout quand elles sont masquées).   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gulivert

J'ai ajouté une petite vérification du fichier .updates_cache dans le script cache, c'est vraiment pas grand chose met ça permet d'avoir un message différent si l' emerge -uDp world aurait merdé ou si il n'y a pas de mise a jour dispo

Script cache

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/bash
> 
> emerge -uDp world | grep -F [ > ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache
> 
> update=`cat ~/.fvwm/.updates_cache`
> ...

 

Et dans la config Fvwm ajouter le nouveau popup

 *Quote:*   

> AddToFunc cache1
> 
> + I DestroyModuleConfig cache1: *
> 
> + I *cache1: Font "Shadow=1 b bl r br r :xft:Verdona:pixelsize=10:minspace=True" 
> ...

 

Vloi, po grand chose met ça fonctionne   :Very Happy: 

----------

